# Connection between IUD Paragard and thyroid disease?



## petluvr1984 (May 5, 2014)

Hello! I was wondering if anyone on here started having problems with their thyroid after getting the copper IUD Paragard?

When I look back, my symptoms started after the birth of my daughter, but I also changed a lot of things then. I went off my multivitamins, I got the copper IUD.

I'm wondering if I developed deficiencies or some sort of imbalance because of the copper in my body. Has anyone had any similar experiences?

I've made an appointment to have it removed, fingers crossed it helps! When you suffer from thyroid issues, you have to go over every little thing possible as a reason, it's very tiring and frustrating, but it leaves room for hope.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The copper from the IUD is not really any more than you would get from your regular diet:

http://contraception.about.com/od/iud/a/paragard.htm

I had a paraguard IUD for 10 years. I never used any other form of hormonal birth control.

I had thyroid problems off and on well before I began having children. I don't attribute the IUD to it.


----------

